# Damen's Lo Cost Crossover (One Ship - Many Missions)



## Kirkhill (25 Apr 2015)

Stumbling around the Internet on a Saturday morning -

The following is brought to you by MattReloaded on Warships 1 Discussion Boards.

Link 

A whole bunch of interesting stuff.
















> During the ASNE president's lunch at Arlington in February 2011, Hein van Ameijden (Managing Director of Damen) made a couple of points :
> 
> 1) His main conclusion was that the US Navy was paying far too much for its vessels, about three times the price of comparable Royal Netherlands Navy vessels. He noted that this was a direct threat to the position of the USA as the free world's superpower, given the naval ambitions of China.
> 
> 2) His main recommendation as a bystander to the US Naval Community was to sit together and set the conditions necessary to double the output in number of ships within the same procurement budget. The navy would have more ships, the companies would make just as much profit, the unions would retain their jobs, keeping production sites open would be much less of a problem; everybody wins.


Below are some of the slides that accompanied the speech he made back then :
















The Damen Crossover Series
















Security






Fast Security






Amphibious






Transport






Combatant






Fast Combatant






Here's the Danish Absolon for comparison











And here's the link to Damen's Crossover site

http://products.damen.com/en/ranges/crossover/crossover-131cl

I wonder if Irving can build like Damen - or if it will build like Lockmart?


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Apr 2015)

Very nice looking lines on her and her sisters.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Apr 2015)

The CSPS has nothing to do with low cost delivery of capability, and everything to do with jobs in Canada.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Apr 2015)

Fascinating platform, and good sales pitch by Daman.


----------



## MarkOttawa (25 Apr 2015)

Remember the CSC program is supposed to deliver 15 ships for C$26 billion!
https://cdfai3ds.wordpress.com/2014/08/20/mark-collins-canada-plans-26b-for-15-major-warships-uk-7b-for-13-go-figure/  

But RN may have cost problems too.

Mark
Ottawa


----------

